# UKBA Premium Service - still offline



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there any other way to book appointments for Premium Service (FLR) than online? The UKBA online premium service booking has been down and there is no news on when it will be up. Indeed, only the date of the news changes (presumably automated): UK Border Agency | Premium service online appointment booking service in the UK unavailable.

Very frustrating because our application is ready and we're aware that it takes several weeks to secure an appointment. No advice on the page other than a "don't phone us" request. :\


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been watching that page, too, 2Far, it's not the only link that is wonky on the site, every time I try to read pages that are geared towards applications from within the UK I find several 'broken' links on the pages.

Makes me wonder if there are tech issues due to changes being made on the site? I know from past experience with IT that sometimes changes cause glitches. Maybe an upload of a new form? Who knows, so I just keep checking.

Eventually it will be sorted. I hope they post something to explain the glitch, though.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

2farapart said:


> Is there any other way to book appointments for Premium Service (FLR) than online? The UKBA online premium service booking has been down and there is no news on when it will be up. Indeed, only the date of the news changes (presumably automated): UK Border Agency | Premium service online appointment booking service in the UK unavailable.
> 
> Very frustrating because our application is ready and we're aware that it takes several weeks to secure an appointment. No advice on the page other than a "don't phone us" request. :\


FYI it is back online again. I just booked an appointment for my wife


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you!

We just booked ours now! Great! The site is still glitchy and was unable to accept our online application or payment (more errors) but the confirmation says we can print out the application and pay on the day. We're just glad we got an appointment.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks as though it's back down again, and they are asking that people do not telephone for appointments.

I noticed this morning that there are new Set(M) forms and Guidance Notes posted (dated 4/2012 as opposed to the previous 7/2011) but a check of the other sections relating to the Set(M) are still dated Nov 11, and Aug 10.

I wrote earlier that I've seen IT teams hit glitches when making large amounts of updates, and am thinking the current continued glitches to do with online applications within the UK may be due to updating going and seeing the new forms for the Set(M) make me think I may be correct.

ETA: for those applying on the Set(M)-stay calm, it doesn't look as though there were the massive changes we were worrying about.

OTOH, don't stop checking just because those forms and new guidance notes don't seem to show any changes from my reading this morning! The more eyes we can get watching for changes means more eyes catching what others may miss. 

I couldn't find anything on maintenance other than ILR applicants must be able to prove financial ability to provide without access to public funds. I may not be looking in the right place.


----------



## Dylan-is-Caths (Aug 18, 2011)

I managed to book an appointment this morning, however, I could not submit my application nor pay. It did say that I could bring this and pay at the apt however, This is still the premium day service correct? (I asked for that)

This whole process is nerve wracking to say the least. Sites going down...Oh My.


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya, I was booked the appointment on line and submit the hand written form and paid at the appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

The online application feature for applicants _inside_ the UK has been going in and out of service for the past few days. It works for a few hours, then drops for a few hours, then is back on-since the 23rd or 24th. No explanation, just an apology for the inconvenience, and the request to keep checking the site instead of telephoning for an appointment.

Personally I think IT over there is in the middle of updates, that is what always glitched the works at my former employer.

@Angelng929, I think that is why you have been having to wait for an answer despite attending a face-to-face premium appointment.


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The online application feature for applicants _inside_ the UK has been going in and out of service for the past few days. It works for a few hours, then drops for a few hours, then is back on-since the 23rd or 24th. No explanation, just an apology for the inconvenience, and the request to keep checking the site instead of telephoning for an appointment.
> 
> Personally I think IT over there is in the middle of updates, that is what always glitched the works at my former employer.
> 
> @Angelng929, I think that is why you have been having to wait for an answer despite attending a face-to-face premium appointment.



oh no.....i did tried to click the 'next' button on the website when I booked the appointment but idnt went through to the online form so I print them out and fill it very neatly.....damn!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Angelng929 said:


> oh no.....i did tried to click the 'next' button on the website when I booked the appointment but idnt went through to the online form so I print them out and fill it very neatly.....damn!


I think the tech issues are completely on their end. You went to your appointment with all of your paperwork-and they accepted everything, and then when they tried to get your determination they hit the same tech issues wall.

It's not you, it's everyone applying inside the UK, and I am sure they are working feverishly to get it sorted as quickly as possible-I will be very, very surprised if you don't hear something from them by Friday afternoon or Monday at the latest!


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

2farapart said:


> The site is still glitchy and was unable to accept our online application or payment (more errors) but the confirmation says we can print out the application and pay on the day. We're just glad we got an appointment.


This may not be a glitch, I'm not sure. But I was unable to submit my application and pay online for my visa back in November. But there were no issues at all with submitting a handwritten application and paying on the day.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We have the PDF version prepared by the site (this was supposed to be uploaded in the next (failing) step after booking the appointment). We managed to book the appointment online but the form wouldn't then upload so we have a half-completed online process. Do you think this online downloaded PDF would be good enough to submit, or should we download the form designed for filling in by hand?

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

2farapart said:


> We have the PDF version prepared by the site (this was supposed to be uploaded in the next (failing) step after booking the appointment). We managed to book the appointment online but the form wouldn't then upload so we have a half-completed online process. Do you think this online downloaded PDF would be good enough to submit, or should we download the form designed for filling in by hand?
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice.


In November when my online form wouldn't upload, I couldn't print out the completed online PDF and had to do the hand form. (UKBA also told me to fill the form out by hand when I called for advice.) I'm not sure if the other is acceptable if you are able to print it out. Also, not all the offices have a card machine (Cardiff didn't) so you may need the payment form that will only be available with the form that is filled in by hand. Were I in your position, I think I would probably just go with the hand application, rather than the PDF of your online application, as I know that is perfectly acceptable, but am unsure about the other. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. That sounds like a sensible plan. We can print out the PDF but we don't want to travel all that way only to be told they won't accept the form - and it won't take long to copy out all the answers again.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Thanks so much for this. That sounds like a sensible plan. We can print out the PDF but we don't want to travel all that way only to be told they won't accept the form - and it won't take long to copy out all the answers again.


Take both-the pdf and the handwritten one. Take it from a retired bureaucrat. At best, you'll need it and be glad you have it. At worst you won't need it.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Very good point!  Yes, it won't hurt to cover all bases.


----------

